# Not aquarium related. Need to know what this creature is....



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
Yesterday in the Gulf of Mexico, we saw many of these little brown creatures. There was a purple flag flying too which means dangerous marine life. A few of my friends said it was a type of stingray but, the body of it closes up completely so it looks like a squid almost. I have been googling everything.
Hopefully I post the picture correctly.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
don't know what they are,funny you should ask,
we saw those in Grand canaria ??????
and yes they do roll up like a squid.
if no one knows on here,maybe send the pic to 
a zoo and see if they can ID it for you.
would love to know.


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok found out what it was. It's called a Sea Hare and the species is Aplysia Morio. They range from Rhoda Island to southern Florida. Not sure if they are dangeous or not...havent gotten a chance to read the whole page on them....but a lot of people see them in Florida....


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well that's cleared up that little mystery then.
thank you.  
i'm going to have a little look around later,and see
what i can find.


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

actually I read on it last night. It said they are not harmful at all unless you eat them and do not clean them properly. Ew?? It said they are used often in touch pools at aquariums for kids. I guess you can play with them or whatever. Kinda gross.....


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Your pic is very deceiving as it really looks nothing like a sea hare as they are not generally flattened out like that. Sea hares are excellent detritus and algae eaters. It is a debate though as to whether they will live in captivity as it appears they only eat a specialized algae. I've had a few and they mow right through most algaes in the tank but tend to whither about 5-6 weeks later. Great that you saw those in the Gulf. Whereabouts? I was in Port Aransas TX a few weekends back and caught several triggers, filefish, pipe fish, sea horses, cucumbers, frog fish, angler fish, sargeant major damsels, and a threadfin lookdown.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 27, 2007)

wow that is neat!


----------



## doobzgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=aplymori

This is definitely what it was. It flapped its sides so they rolled in..like they were made of a thin sheet. I cant explain it. Ive never seen anything like it.


----------

